# FS: Skt 775 Pentium 4 3.06ghz SL9CA



## linkin

From the top of the CPU:

Intel '04
Pentium 4
524 SL9CA MALAY
3.06GHZ/1M/533/04A
L61B145

Obviously it's 3.06ghz, 1m cache and 533mhz FSB. It's no use to me. But it has hyperthreading 

$20 *Australian* and it's yours, shipping included. CPU only, no HSF.

EDIT: This model has HyperThreading. i had no idea, lol.

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL9CA


----------



## linkin

bump


----------



## linkin

bump.


----------



## memory

Are you selling the CPU?  Only reason I ask is because in your original post, it says no CPU, just the HSF.  Is that supposed to be the other way around?


----------



## linkin

Woops, i meant the CPU and no HSF  so the answer is yes. *facepalm*


----------



## linkin

bump... accepting offers now.. just shoot me a pm.


----------



## linkin

Bump! up on ebay for 99c, let the bidding commence!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150448663746&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

